# LAX Luggage Thievery Bust



## The Davy Crockett (Mar 27, 2014)

Flown through LAX lately? :unsure:

Missing something? 

From WTOP's website:



> Police say as many as 25 baggage handlers at Los Angeles International Airport could be detained by the end of an investigation into the theft of thousands of dollars in valuables from luggage.
> 
> Airport police Chief Pat Gannon told the Los Angeles Times on Thursday that the probe began when police noticed a surge in thefts from two terminals.
> 
> Gannon says it led to the discovery of rampant thefts in which baggage handlers would quickly rifle bags in a secure area and pocket jewelry, electronics and any other valuables.



The article goes on to say six arrests have been made so far.


----------



## railiner (Mar 28, 2014)

Not really clear---are these airport, or airline employees? Or perhaps a service company contracted by certain airlines?

Doesn't really matter, these guys have to be dumb to think they could get away with this type of crime....throw away a decent job, air travel privileges (if airline employee), and a criminal record for what????


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 28, 2014)

Human nature figures here! People have been doing stupid things like this since our earliest ancestors stole from caves!

The NE Mafia has run this scam forever @ Port Authority Facilities!

Another good reason to carry on your luggage and to ride Amtrak!


----------



## SarahZ (Mar 28, 2014)

Or put your valuables/medicine in a purse or other small carry-on (like your laptop bag) instead of leaving it in your luggage. I'm paranoid about losing stuff like that, so it never goes in checked baggage.

I'm not excusing the thefts, obviously. It's just that an ounce of precaution can go a long way.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Mar 28, 2014)

railiner said:


> Not really clear---are these airport, or airline employees? Or perhaps a service company contracted by certain airlines?


I read elsewhere that the accused are/were contracted workers and didn't work for either the airport or the airlines.

Might that partially explain things?

I can easily imagine some airport exec. thinking: "Sure they rip off pax blind, but they are cheap labor!" hboy:

I read at the same 'elsewhere' that one thing that went missing was a $15,000.00 camera! Like SarahZ, I don't check anything of any value, so anyone who checks a camera worth that amount of cash must either has an excellent insurance policy or needs to have their head examined IMHO.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Mar 28, 2014)

Contract workers - Menzies Aviation (some, not all, from there).

From the L.A. Times:

LAX thieves stole thousands of dollars of valuables from luggage, police say -- http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-lax-thieves-stole-thousands-of-valuables-from-luggage-police-say-20140327,0,7070575.story#ixzz2xJ8oLBpF

As one might expect there are lots of items about this in the Times; this is just one. One says Paris Hilton lost something really expensive in this case, and another quotes a guy who lost cameras in checked bags THREE TIMES (over the years, not in this case) before getting wise and carrying his cameras aboard. Some people...

It blows me away that anybody is dense enough to make their bags worth more than the terms of carriage replacement value; okay, maybe expensive clothes. But electronics? Jewelry? The ever popular and pricey Etc.?


----------



## SarahZ (Mar 28, 2014)

I was witness to some lady completely freaked out about a delay because she'd checked her bag, with her medication in it, and the delay meant she'd be in the air when she had to take it. She had to take this medication at exactly 5:00 and could not wait another two hours because she could get really ill.

Okay. If you have a medication that requires you take it at a particular time, and your health depends on it, why on EARTH would you not carry it with you?

Luckily, the gate agent was able to track down a baggage handler, and they located the bag. The stupid lady didn't even thank them. She just snatched it out of their hands and stomped away. :angry:


----------



## jebr (Mar 28, 2014)

SarahZ said:


> I was witness to some lady completely freaked out about a delay because she'd checked her bag, with her medication in it, and the delay meant she'd be in the air when she had to take it. She had to take this medication at exactly 5:00 and could not wait another two hours because she could get really ill.
> 
> Okay. If you have a medication that requires you take it at a particular time, and your health depends on it, why on EARTH would you not carry it with you?
> 
> Luckily, the gate agent was able to track down a baggage handler, and they located the bag. The stupid lady didn't even thank them. She just snatched it out of their hands and stomped away. :angry:


...dang. There's times where I check my medication, but I always have a day or two on me and all of the medication I take can be bought OTC as well (having a prescription makes it work with my HSA money.)

I think she deserves a Darwin Award: At-Risk Survivors award.


----------



## leemell (Mar 29, 2014)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Contract workers - Menzies Aviation (some, not all, from there).
> 
> From the L.A. Times:
> 
> ...



Paris Hilton had a $100,000 watch stolen from a checked bag, among other jewelry taken. There is no award for this kind of stupidly.


----------



## JayPea (Mar 29, 2014)

I don't get it either. The only thing I put in checked luggage is clothes, which are by no means expensive. In case of lost luggage I even put one change of underwear in my carry-on. I have never understood why on earth anyone would put expensive items or medication in checked luggage.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Mar 30, 2014)

People with a lot of money and insured jewelry see things differently than the average person. That being said, I don't generally take valuable things with me when I travel, in any bag. My iPhone meets 90% of computer needs, it has a pretty good camera. Jewelry when traveling? I wear one of my cheaper watches. Who needs to ask for theft or mugging?


----------

